# Counterspring problem on a Durst ac800 enlarger



## bonbix3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi all, My name is Tony, I just build a darkroom with some friend. We have no experience and heaps of question! We bought a Durst AC800 enlarger and it came dismantled. the counterweight spring at the back of the column was as well apart. I put everything back together but can t figure out how to put the counterweight spring. As a result i cant simply use the grip to move the head up and down. I can t find anything on internet about it.

Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 10, 2017)

Search this string: Durst AC800 schematic

First few hits have links to two different instruction manuals for the enlarger.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 10, 2017)

Is this your enlarger.....??

http://static.photo.net/attachments/bboard/00U/00UW5J-173549584.pdf

Service manual.....

http://www.franck-rondot.com/images...raph/Pictochrom_&_graph_Service_Manual_V2.pdf


----------



## bonbix3 (Apr 10, 2017)

The user s manual is but not the service manual. they do explain how to change the counterweight spring but it s different on the AC 800.
thanks


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 11, 2017)

This is also a fun read for whenever you get that Durst working...
Dante Stella

My first enlarger was a Durst and they are pretty nice so I hope you can install the spring and start using it.


----------



## bonbix3 (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks Dave442, i can t wait to start using it!


----------



## bonbix3 (Apr 16, 2017)

I figure it out, now that i know how it goes, i think i could have figure that out before! a picture for anyone one day who may have the same problem! Thanks


----------

